# Tesla...in space



## DC (Feb 6, 2018)

Ole Elon put a Tesla Roadster complete w/Astro dummy in space

Live feed


----------



## medicchick (Feb 6, 2018)

That's Starman, playing Starman on the radio.


----------



## DC (Feb 6, 2018)

Live feed on YouTube. Musk did it right.


----------



## Frank S. (Feb 6, 2018)




----------



## CQB (Feb 7, 2018)

He’s done it for a third of the cost it takes NASA. The boosters return to earth for reuse instead of their usual fate...glug glug glug. 🚀 that’s a pretty good improvement.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2018)

This was the big rocket. The Falcon Heavy. The amazing thing is watching them land the spent boosters on the sea platforms. There's absolutely no aerodynamics, its all telemetry, like trying to land a hurtling piece of steel pipe on its end on a rocking platform. 

The Vesla/astro-dummy as a payload? Fucking brilliant.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 7, 2018)

This whole thing must have NASA seething.  The Tesla is a big "fuck you".  In my opinion anyway.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2018)

More envious than angry, I think. NASA is just an empty shell of it's former self, thanks to the eviseration of the space program under Obama. Lots and lots of people got laid off here in Florida...not only from NASA but from business partnerships too.

BTW, "Mrs Weasley" and I can watch the launches from our back porch. They are distant, for sure, and if it's cloudy forget it. Not nearly as impressive as the shuttle launches, but like a little candle going up. The shuttles' had a much wider, hence brighter, engine burn.

In '83 I covered the STS-7 launch from the Cape, when Sally Ride went up the first time. There's nothing like being there and _feeling it._


----------



## Grunt (Feb 7, 2018)

There is absolutely nothing about this entire launch that is not cool. It just goes to show what we can still accomplish....


----------



## medicchick (Feb 7, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> This was the big rocket. The Falcon Heavy. The amazing thing is watching them land the spent boosters on the sea platforms. There's absolutely no aerodynamics, its all telemetry, like trying to land a hurtling piece of steel pipe on its end on a rocking platform.
> 
> The Vesla/astro-dummy as a payload? Fucking brilliant.


The two side boosters landed on land (awesome to see) and the core frapped into the ocean when most of the landing engines didn't fire.  It missed the drone ship (shrapnel damaged it) since it didn't slow down.


----------



## Gunz (Feb 7, 2018)

medicchick said:


> The two side boosters landed on land (awesome to see) and the core frapped into the ocean when most of the landing engines didn't fire.  It missed the drone ship (shrapnel damaged it) since it didn't slow down.




Thats true. The core hit the water at 300+mph so it wasn't perfect...but Musk is always pretty upfront about mishaps. And God knows he can afford a loss here and there.


----------



## medicchick (Feb 7, 2018)

I actually like the fact that he said if it clears the tower it was a win. Keeping it real...lol


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 7, 2018)

wow.....the day of relying on Russia to send our astronauts to the ISS is almost over.

Well done SpaceX, well done.


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 17, 2019)

SpaceX’s spacefaring Tesla Roadster has made a full trip around the Sun – TechCrunch

Starman has finally completed his first orbit around the sun last month.


----------



## Kaldak (Sep 17, 2019)

Space Force will be be the best.

Sit back Elon.


----------

